# Luther's Myspace Page



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Don't know if yall knew about this one or not. One of the new UK guys has a my space page and he's former Illini alum, and played with Luther.. here's the page for Lu

http://www.myspace.com/luhead2\

edit: Forgot to add where I got it from Coach Jay's Myspace


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Lol Luther took his default picture from nba.com


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

based on the screen name, he must have created the profile after joining the rockets, which hints it might be fake


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Possibly, cause he was number 4 at Illinois. Though I figured it was interesting because the Coach Jay one seems real, as did some of the player ones linked from there. One of them is a recruit supposedly coming to UK in 2009 (I think.. the kid is 16.. so maybe 2010) and his is totally real (go to the one in his comments that says "The Time has come Imma Kentucky Wildcat"... kid is cocky but very entertaining!). The Ramel Bradley page on there is real too, you can hear the kid rapping, and he's only half bad. 

I figured if it wasn't really Luther, Jay would have taken it off.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

I just checked and coach jay is friends with at least 2 luther heads


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> I just checked and coach jay is friends with at least 2 luther heads



Ah... oh well! 

Can you tell that I am extremely bored waiting for more news??


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Damn those fake Myspaces.


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

Anyone have link for T-Mac's Myspace?


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Thought I saw but let me look again


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

houst-mac said:


> Anyone have link for T-Mac's Myspace?


http://www.myspace.com/official_tmac


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

what is steve francis myspace page address?


----------

